# Moebius Would Like Your Opinion



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

How would you like to have a say in a new kit release, based on Tom Daniel's original artwork?

Sci-fi and Tom Daniel fans, Moebius Models would like to hear what you have to say! Please visit the Moebius Tom Daniel Page for more.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Slightly interesting subject,but no cigar.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Whoa. Those are..... different.

Of the 3 choices, only the first one has any interest to me (I don't particularly care for "bug" designs) but even that has only limited personal appeal. I have no idea if that would be successful model kit. Tom Daniel is legendary with his vehicles... but this... I don't know.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thank you for asking our opinion Frank. Thanks also for listening to our thoughts. Much appreciated.

Chris.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

No interest. Sorry.


----------



## xr4sam (Dec 9, 1999)

I'd spring for them! I especially like 1 and 2 the most. 3 is also nice, but 1 and 2 appeal the most!


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Number three reminds me of the Lindberg Repulsives. Love to see it in a model kit. Two looks interesting also. Would buy both 2 and 3 in kit form. Thanks for asking.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I like the astronaut and the robot!

The other two have parts that are okay but the whole of each construction just doesn't appeal to me.

The robot has a cool believable look to it and the astronaut with the helmet (maybe have some additional parts for a complete spacesuit such as O2 tanks, etc.) would be neat in an idealistic '50s/'60s retro-future sort of way.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Pic#1: so that's what happened to Apollo 13... These conceptual drawings might transfer nicely to styrene...must say, I am intrigued...
Mcdee


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The first two I'd probably pick up. No interest in the alien critters, though.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

The astronaut and robot look interesting. The astronaut is reminiscent of the Revell Flash Gordon and Alien kit from years ago.

Now, if yoy made the astronaut into a shapely space babe, you might get a lot more interest from the gang of dogs (  )here.

Huzz


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Guys, Are you using the email link so Frank can easily tally the votes? If you aren't, please do. Thanks!


----------



## darkwanderer (Mar 11, 2008)

*Neat in an idealistic '50s/'60s retro-future sort of way*

1 and 2 are interesting, a possible yes. I can see them being kitbashed with other models depending on their sizes. I like the retro Astronaut and Robot from 3, I'd have to say yes, but not to the BEMs. If #3 were scaled the size of the Aurora/PL LIS B-9 Robot and the FP Robby the Robot, they'd make for some interesting Sci-Fi dioramas.



> The robot has a cool believable look to it and the astronaut with the helmet (maybe have some additional parts for a complete spacesuit such as O2 tanks, etc.) would be neat in an idealistic '50s/'60s retro-future sort of way.


Gotta agree with PerfesserCoffee on this one, as long as, the additions keep to the Retro look. And maybe a chromed and clear (parts) hand laser, or laser rifle. :thumbsup:

Any other choices available?


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

Those are some interesting pieces. I do not believe either to be profitable kit ventures however. They are different to be sure, but would likely only foster small interest as kits. Just my 2 cents worth, and I could be very wrong.


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Yeah. I emailed Frank my thoughts on them. Although I primarily enjoy hardware kits, I also have a healthy appreciation for figure and monster kits. I agree about the retro look. Although they are singular designs, I feel they really evoke many of the old pulp fiction book cover art. If that is an inspiration for a future series of model kits, I would certainly go fo it!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

darkwanderer said:


> And maybe a chromed and clear (parts) hand laser, or laser rifle.





Dave Hussey said:


> Now, if you made the astronaut into a shapely space babe, you might get a lot more interest from the gang of dogs ( )here.


Now the gears are aturnin'! :thumbsup:


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

I'd buy 'em.


----------



## darkwanderer (Mar 11, 2008)

Dave Hussey said:


> Now, if you made the astronaut into a shapely space babe, you might get a lot more interest from the gang of dogs here.
> Huzz


I'd buy a couple.


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

Not the least bit interested.


----------



## Barnabas Collin (Dec 26, 2007)

They look like they would be more in line as a playset with a diorama. Something like Marx would have put out. Figures would be about three to four inches tall. Along with ships and other accessories. Just my opinion though.


----------



## abacero (Oct 24, 2005)

Number 1.- Very interesting. Unusual but interesting
Number 3.- The astronaut and the robot have possibilities.

The creatures... NOOOOOOO:drunk:


Best regards,


Alberto

_"There's always possibilities".- Spock_


----------



## John O (Mar 8, 2000)

Not really doin' anything for me. 

I think it's a tough enough business prospect to sell model kits of obscure sci-fi/fantasy movie/TV genre subjects, but model kits of nearly unknown sci-fi art? I guess I don't get it. Makes me worry about what you guys are thinking. 

I'd rather see subjects kitted along the lines of Luft 46 or real space subjects (how 'bout the NASA "lifting body" collection in 1/72 scale?!?!) before you go off into the world of model kits that are likely DOA. Even better, if you're thinking of "art based" kits, go with something really fun and over-the-top with far broader appeal than just us old-timy sci-fi guys ...like lisencing some Coop designs.

My $0.02 adjusted for the undeclared recession.

John O.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

John O said:


> Makes me worry about what you guys are thinking.


I'm not thinking. I never think. It's bad for the brain.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I have to agree with John O.Admiring an artist and issuing a kit version of his artwork are two entirely different things.Taking a subject from a Sci-Fi book or comic book might work,but just from one art picture might be a recipe for disaster.It might be a favorite of yours,but I find it totally ordinary.


----------



## abacero (Oct 24, 2005)

I agree with John, It colud be interesting for a selected group of people, but at the end we should remember that this is a business and you need to sell products that have some appeal to the most of the customers. That way you remain in business for our happiness :thumbsup:

Now you are dealing with old timers, like me, that we were waiting for almost a life to have models of vehicles and stuff that we admired on our time (LiS or VTTBOTS) or recovering classics of the hobby like the figures. The newcomers to the hobby like the classic aircrafts or the new vehicles, and probably would be curious about our stuff, that is actually pop culture.

Anyway, after the brainy analisys, keep going with our lives...

Best regards,

Alberto

_"There's always possibilities".- Spock_


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Im not kean on seeing those as kits but would like to see the drawing that Cockrum did for Aurora of Flash Gordon and Ming dueling as a kit


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

No offense intended, but I'm really, in all honesty, uninterested.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I vote "yea" for the Tom Daniel kits.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

:thumbsup


wolfman66 said:


> Im not kean on seeing those as kits but would like to see the drawing that Cockrum did for Aurora of Flash Gordon and Ming dueling as a kit


:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I have to join the ranks of the un interested...


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I have the Flash Gordon and Ming The Merciless from Screamin Products and they look fantastic.With added details and precision and resized in 1/8th scale,they would prove to be excellent kits.:thumbsup:


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

I mailed in as 1-not interested

2- looks cool and aesthetically I think it would be a cool model but there is no nostagia or popularity tied to it outside of Tom Daniel. And Tom isn't known for stuff like this at all.

3- as much as I like that kind of stuff I have a real hard time seeing any of it becoming a kit. I hate to say it because I love Tom Daniel cars but that sheet of monsters reminds me of a lame monster attempt such as those quirky Lindberg charachters from the 70's. Sorry if you're reading, Tom! Keep doing cars, man, we love your stuff!


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Photo etched aftermarket parts.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

dontcha just love how whenever anybody asks a specific proposal about a specific subject as a kit, some folks always bring up stuff they'd like to see, sending the topic thread off course?? 

ive emailed moebius about these, with a big thumbs down. i dont like them at all, and even if i did, i dont think they'd be profitable kits, for the reasons already mentioned here.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Speaking of going off-topic: how about a "build your own sci-fi robot" model kit with a few basic frames or central units with all sorts of mix-and-match options regarding head/sensor units, locomotive methods, claws, arms, cranes, tentacles. The same might be interesting applied to a spacesuited figure. Hmm . . . .


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

Possibly the monsters and astronaut but not the ships. The spider walker looks like a toy my kids had. 
Rob
Monster Model Review


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

I wrote this on another forum. I do not think these kits will be popular emough for a styrene release.


----------



## FoxTrot (Jan 27, 2000)

Errr, sorry, not my cup'o tea... Fox.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

The only one I can honestly say I'm interested in is #1. The design is interesting, functional, & it looks like the parts could be used for several kitbashes. I look at that & see at _a minimum_ some parts for starting a Discovery. I think I'd pick one up if it was kitted, pending size & price, of course.


----------

